

Meet Censored Reddit, anti-NSA story suppression (the latest episode) - spenvo
http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/1ywspe/new_snowden_doc_reveals_how_gchqnsa_use_the/cfohbrc

======
spenvo
UPDATE: The Reddit Techdirt post (3,000+ up votes, the parent to the comment
thread I linked to) has just been removed from the #3 spot on Reddit's front
page (it was there 30 minutes ago), so make that the 13th removal of related
content.

I was floored last night when Greenwald's piece on JTRIG could only be found
in niche subreddits such as /r/conspiracy. When I attempted to post to
/r/worldnews, it gave me the URL "already submitted" error.

Turns out Glennwald's piece had been submitted and removed twelve times --
each time it had received substantial interest (dozens of upvotes) in short
amounts of time. (Check out the link)

It's hard not to don the tin-foil hat here (given the nature of the article
itself). This also goes back to the "moving target" of the definition of
"hacktivism." JTRIG's "pushing the envelope" of targeting beyond what we'd
normally view as terrorists. The question is not "why would the NSA employ
moderators with an agenda?" \-- the question is "why wouldn't they?" To steal
from Jerry Pournelle's "iron law of bureaucracy" \-- the institution will act
to protect itself, and in this case it sees the People's voice as a threat. If
the NSA has a presence on Second Life, they have also penetrated HN and
Reddit.

